

The wasabi sushi restaurants serve is pretty much never actual wasabi - samclemens
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/10/15/why-the-wasabi-sushi-restaurants-serve-is-almost-never-actual-wasabi

======
albertwang
If you're ever in Asia, I highly recommend trying out real (fresh) wasabi. As
the article mentions, the taste is much sweeter and more nuanced. And it
doesn't look a neon green paste.

------
_0ffh
So someone was watching QI, what?

------
taylodl
I know that when I put it in my mouth, the Matrix is telling my brain that it
is spicy and delicious.

